# Best VTA Chassis/Roller?



## Immo (Jan 10, 2010)

So I know this is a loaded question, but what do you think are the Top 5 Cars for the VTA class and why are they the best?


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

Its really depending on the track. Small tight tracks shaft drive might be better given alittle more torque or instant drive as belt drive are alittle more linear. All in all I like belt drive best but in VTA its mostly dependent on driving smooth keeping corner speed.

My top 5 would be:

Xray T2 007 EU
Xray T2R
Associated TC5
Associated TC3
Losi TypeR

Any Xray would be my pick and you can normally get a 007eu on ebay w/parts for a reasonable amount.


----------



## dudleysdad07 (Nov 11, 2009)

Gotta go with a TRF 416, even the TRF 415. Tamiya makes some of the best and easiest to tune cars on the market. I have a 415 with all the updates and she is dialed with a capital D !


----------



## Matt K (Oct 4, 2009)

I like my 009


----------



## Thirtybird (Mar 16, 2009)

I think my Photon works pretty well in VTA, but I ran across a car that looks like it could be a great car for VTA - the Tamiya EVO V (shaft drive with Tamiya 416 suspension was how it was explained to me).


----------



## backinblck (Dec 17, 2009)

Yall will laugh at this but i like my corally. The RDX Phi is one smooth motha. :thumbsup:


----------



## snoopy (Feb 22, 2008)

VTA is just not that demanding and I dont see one car listed above that cant do well in it. I have an S400 and an even older Yok MR4TC SD SSG. I think I like the Yok just as well.


----------



## Matt K (Oct 4, 2009)

don't forget about the TC3, that works well also


----------



## J Blaze (Jan 11, 2009)

*+2*



Matt K said:


> don't forget about the TC3, that works well also


ON THAT.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------

